# International Brewing Co Schenectady NY



## Bixel (Dec 19, 2017)

Have this pint that I pulled out of a box. Did a bit of research, but couldnt find one in my 5 mins of searching. I am imagining it is a common piece, but want to make sure before just putting it in a box to give away or sell on local classifieds cheap.

International Brewing Co
Fine Premium
Lager Beer
Schenectady
NY

Im guessing this is a less than $5 bottle. but if anybody has any info, please post here and let me know!


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 20, 2017)

I think it is a pretty rare bottle...Bruce doesn't have it listed and I've not seen one before.  Looks fairly early (applied blob rather than tooled as far as I can see), so dates to probably the mid 1880's.


----------



## mrbottle (Dec 26, 2017)

That's pretty cool.  It is a scarce bottle for Schenectady NY collectors. The company was only in business for 1 year. Unfortunately, It's still only a $20 - $30 bottle. Which honestly is not bad for an aqua, sb blob beer. (local interest) PM if ever interested in selling.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 26, 2017)

It was only made in 1 year, that year was 1882. I would guess pretty rare if only made that short of a time period. LEON.


----------



## Bixel (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. I guess that is rather interesting it seems to be a rare piece. Have talked to a couple other NY collectors who reported the same. Very odd that as rare as it is, its only a $20-30 bottle. Here in Ontario, a common aqua blob beer from almost any city is a $20 bottle. A rare piece from towns other than a major centre like Toronto or Hamilton, a town Schenectady's size, would bring hundreds if considered "rare". Even aqua blob beers bring $100 or so for pieces that are semi easily obtainable fairly often in the market.

Sadly this bottle has some damage from being buried, has a few cracks. Not sure if it was dug up here in Ontario, I suspect it was. Came out of a box of bottles in a bottle collection I had the chance to buy from a few years back. I bought the box for one local hidden gem in it.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 3, 2018)

I think it is a supply and demand issue...it doesn't matter how rare a bottle is if the demand isn't there.  In the US there are so many different types of bottles you can collect and because of that, some bottles stay quite affordable despite their rarity.


----------



## mrbottle (Jan 4, 2018)

Exactly right nhpharm, I own several local blob sodas and smooth based medicines that I have never seen a second example of.  If I put one on EBAY, I might not even get a 9.99 bid!  But a pontiled example or broader category type bottle would garner interest from collectors of that broad category.  I spoke to a couple Schenectady collectors since seeing this bottle. Their opinions were close to being in line with mine. They thought maybe a little more but not much.  A sparkling mint example could pull in $100 or a little more but would generally expect a bottle in dug condition to be under $50.  Still nice to see one and just goes to show that you never know what your going to find when you go pickin' !!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 4, 2018)

I Remember asking about a Philadelphia beer blob bottle in here about 10 years ago. Nobody ever heard of it or seen one before, So I said it must be pretty rare. And people said who cares if it's rare, Philadelphia so big with so many breweries & bottles that there's probably lots of unknown Philadelphia bottles, but who cares, no demand no value no matter how rare? All I know is if it was a Rare Michigan or Detroit Bottle I would not be Surprised if yours or my bottle got $500+ if from Michigan, Like the Michigan Frank Knivel blob beer bottle that just got $625 on ebay last week. LEON.


----------



## Bixel (Jan 5, 2018)

It certainly is odd how those sort of pricing variants seem to go, but I guess that is all in collecting. There are tons of "rare" things that have little to no value, even though they may come from an established stream of collectible item. All depends what you have, who wants it, and when you have it.


----------

